# 11 wk old nipping when told off



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi there. Our 11 wk old is being a real money at the moment. If he's told not to do something he is nipping out of frustration. We don't let him climb up onto the sofa, we don't let him pull on clothing and we don't let him generally go in and out of rooms as he pleases at the moment. If we say 'no' and try and divert him away from any of these he's trying to bite hands, sleeves etc. if we say 'no' again and push him off he barks and continued to try to nip until he's put in his pen for 1 minute for time out. 99% of the time he comes straight out and does it again which results in him going in and out like a yo yo! He's obviously frustrated as a toddler would be, but what do others do to resolve this as we don't want it turning to proper aggression as he gets bigger.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing the right thing by putting him in a time out for a bit. I would add a command "no biting" and in he goes for a minute. As he gets older he'll outgrow the biting stage. 

He also might be overtired. Puppies that young don't know when to settle down and almost need our help to put them to bed, kind of like an overtired toddler!


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. We do say 'no biting' too. Considering he's so intelligent that he already has key words for meal times etc and understands exactly what they mean, there's no way he doesn't understand what we're cross about. He just can't control himself. Hopefully he will grow out of it, then we'll move onto the next challenge!! 

I have learnt now that it's not worth even trying to do anything with him from about 6.30pm as he's bitey and unpredictable. At the moment the challenging is happening all times of the day but we'll just have to work through it. You def need a lot of patience, the amount of times I've wanted to throw him in his pen, or swipe at him like his mum would....


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We don't use "no" because the word comes up too much in normal conversation. We end up using "uh uh" or a similar noise when he's doing something inappropriate. 
As for the biting, I'd suggest starting to issue a high pitched scream/sound (Aaaiii!!) and then turn around. You might have to do that and stand with your face against a wall so he doesn't have access to your face/front. Once he's sitting by you then you can turn back around. Sometimes you may have to go into another room as well. He'll pick up pretty quick that the sort of behavior where you scream and then ignore him is not something he wants to continue. Just continue to be consistent and he'll grow out of this phase. 
As for the evening energy, maybe you can find something he can direct his energy to such as a bully stick (it may have to be held initially)


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

I would see those situations as opportunities to get your pup out for some exercise. A tired puppy is a happy puppy. 

If your pup has been properly exercised and he continues nipping unpurpose than you could try what we did with Jackson. Any time he nipped at us (which was very infrequently) we would wrap our fingers around his muzzle and gently squeeze in on his sore growing teeth. We only had to do it maybe 2-3 times and he caught on VERY quick lol! 

Hope you have the same success


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

You have my sympathies! We have had exactly the same problem with our now 13 week old viz, and have tried all of the above strategies, at the end of the day he did know, and does know, that it's wrong but in times of excitement he simply didn't have the stopping mechanism. I am happy to report that for the last week I have not been nipped at all, he has been able to control himself much better. I would suggest continuing with what you are doing, repetition and determination does pay off in the end, it's just very hard work especially when you feel you're not winning. Believe me, you are, your puppy is learning it all and absorbing and I'm absolutely sure it will pay off in the end (I say this as I'm now saying a loud NO to Oscar as he bites the coffee table!) 

Ruth


----------

